# [Wet Thumb Forum]-my 60l plantd tank (another view)



## taslixado (Feb 29, 2004)

hi folks!

look at this view of my tank:










best regards: André Daniel Nóbrega.


----------



## taslixado (Feb 29, 2004)

hi folks!

look at this view of my tank:










best regards: André Daniel Nóbrega.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Please show us more! Do you know you can put all your pictures into your own personal gallery here?

Are you entering my photo aquascaping contest?


----------

